# New Doctor Who



## Warrigal (Aug 3, 2013)

> *THE new Doctor Who will be revealed live on Australian television on Monday morning, but fans wanting to be among the first to find out will need to be up early.				 				 *
> Speculation has been rife about who will fill the coveted role in the popular British series.
> There have been rumours it may be the first female or black Doctor Who in the 50-year-old series and bets have been placed on whether he or she will be a young or old, unknown or famous actor.
> The answer will be revealed at 4am AEST in a special broadcast from London on ABC1.



I'll have to set the TV to record because I'm not that excited that I want to lose sleep.
Jim Carey has been mentioned but I would hate that.

Want to place your bets? I do think an Englishman is required although I rather enjoyed Joanna Lumney as The Doctor in one of the charity programs.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 3, 2013)

You're kidding right?  Didn't know you were a DW tragic Warri, I can link you to a forum of local addicts if you like, if it hasn't died of boredom in the last few weeks since I've been there to take it's pulse.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 3, 2013)

Not a tragic but like to keep up. 
My daughter became hooked as a tweenie and all the kids/grandkids have also watched over the years.

This fellow is the front runner apparently. Peter Capaldi from The Thick of It. I think he's a Scot but that's OK too.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 3, 2013)

So's Tennant isn't he?  I look at it occasionally but if I forget to watch I don't fret about it.  Didn't watch it when I was young, thought it was too hokey, still do really.
Not fond of that bloke from Thick of It, he isn't exactly the 'endearing' type.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

I have not been a faithful follower over the years, but my favorite was Doctor #10 David Tennant.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 4, 2013)

*Capaldi named as new Dr Who*


The new Doctor Who has been unveiled as Peter Capaldi.


Capaldi: 'Being asked to play Doctor is amazing privilege'


Peter Capaldi, who was the bookies' favourite, 
*is the first Oscar winner to take on the role of Doctor Who.*


He said: "Being asked to play The Doctor is an amazing privilege. 

.





Like the Doctor himself I find myself in a state of utter terror and delight. I can't wait to get started."


.​


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 4, 2013)

Fans have voted David Tennant as the #1 Doctor with Tom Baker as #2. Matt Smith #3.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/enterta...-doctor-who-ever/story-fni0cc2a-1226691300641


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Fans have voted David Tennant as the #1 Doctor with Tom Baker as #2. Matt Smith #3.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/enterta...-doctor-who-ever/story-fni0cc2a-1226691300641



Is that true?  Wow!  That's great.  As I said, I haven't been a faithful follower but alway liked David Tennant the best.  Cool!


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad to see fellow Whovians.

I'm looking forward, I think, to the new incarnation of The Doctor. He was in *World War Z*, playing a Doctor.

I love David Tennant, did anybody else watch Broadchurch?

I like Matt Smith as the Doctor, but I grew very weary of Amy.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 10, 2013)

> I like Matt Smith as the Doctor, but I grew very weary of Amy.



2nd that!  But woosey dozy Rory annoyed me more.  
The character I liked best was Alex Kingston as River Song, she did that brilliantly.

They've been running repeats of the Tennant ones and watched a couple for old times sake but now the Amy/Rory ones are on again I'm out.

The only one I'd watch again is the Weeping Angels ep but that's probably been and gone by now.

Yes watched Broadchurch, the usual depressing UK fare of that genre, but okay enough to keep me to the end.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 11, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> 2nd that! But woosey dozy Rory annoyed me more.
> The character I liked best was Alex Kingston as River Song, she did that brilliantly.
> 
> They've been running repeats of the Tennant ones and watched a couple for old times sake but now the Amy/Rory ones are on again I'm out.
> ...



I caw caught the *Blink, *the Weeping Angels, episode a few weeks ago. I loved that episode, I always wished they could have made Sally Sparrow the Doctors companion, she was wonderful. I don't know how many times I've watched Blink, I never tire of it.

I want more of River Song too.

Yes Broadchurch was quite grim, but I liked it anyway. 

*Luther* is a big favorite of mine, ever watch that ? not that it has anything to do with Dr. Who. LOL


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 11, 2013)

No haven't seen Luther.  I meant the weeping angel ep with Amy in it but can't remember the name of that episode.

Can't resist putting this here.  Poor pigeon, they blink a lot!


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 19, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> No haven't seen Luther.  I meant the weeping angel ep with Amy in it but can't remember the name of that episode.
> 
> Can't resist putting this here.  Poor pigeon, they blink a lot!


Oh that was a good episode too, that was the last one with Amy and Rory, and the third episode with the Weeping Angels, the name of that episode is *The Angels Take Manhattan*, it's the fifth episode of the seventh season. 

The first appearance of The Weeping Angels is the *Blink *episode I mentioned. That is brilliant. It's the tenth episode of the third season.

Then the second appearance of the Weeping Angels is *The Time of Angels* and is the forth episode of the fifth season.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 19, 2013)

Would you like the link to a forum of Dr Who tragics here in OZ Hipster?  

  Haven't been there for a while but their numbers needed boosting.  I should look in and see if any are still awake there.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep, still there, seems to be going along fine.  I only dropped out because I'm not really a fan of DW and not much interest in other subjects they were into.    We started out as fellow refugees from another bigger general forum that closed years ago but I kind of drifted away.  I'll go back occasionally for old times sake.  It's a very friendly and 'safe' site and I have no problem with it at all, just lack of time and interest. It's much more casual and cosier than some of those big DW forums in the UK etc.  

Any DW fans may like to have a look.  http://www.abcwhovians.com/

Hope that's okay Matrix??


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 19, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Yep, still there, seems to be going along fine.  I only dropped out because I'm not really a fan of DW and not much interest in other subjects they were into.    We started out as fellow refugees from another bigger general forum that closed years ago but I kind of drifted away.  I'll go back occasionally for old times sake.  It's a very friendly and 'safe' site and I have no problem with it at all, just lack of time and interest. It's much more casual and cosier than some of those big DW forums in the UK etc.
> 
> Any DW fans may like to have a look.  http://www.abcwhovians.com/
> 
> Hope that's okay Matrix??


Oh thank you. I am already on a Dr. Who site in the UK. And a Red Dwarf site, but it has cob-webs. And a Walking Dead Forum. My geekdomn knows no bounds.

http://www.drwho-online.co.uk/


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 19, 2013)

Good for you!  I'm a bit geeky but not to the extent that keeps me up to speed enough for the forums.   

If you join, tell 'em where you're from, and that Paradocs sent ya.  But only if you're well behaved. 


...and remember it's 2.25am where they are at the moment, I'm the only one still awake.

They have a member there with my all time favourite username.  Earle Qaeda. 

He's their version of Phil.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 27, 2013)

Anybody catch the Dr. Who Christmas episode ? It was great fun! just about every Dr. Who baddie showed up. Really a very outstanding episode.

We now have the new Dr., it's always so very sad when the old Dr. departs. WAH!!! it was really poignant and "somebody" came along to help this Dr. leave us. WAH !!!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, watched, I'd just gotten used to Matt Smith and I think I'll give this new guy a miss.  Not a die-hard fan of it, never was so .....

(I was just thankful that wimpy Rory didn't appear for a last hurrah.)


----------

